# Next Item to Get?



## J_T (Jan 14, 2013)

I currently have the Canon Rebel T2i with the 18-55mm kit lens, 55-250mm lens and the 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.
Also I have a tripod.

What would be the next best thing to get to enhance my photographic options?


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Depends on the type of photography you do, or are wanting to do AND the amount of $$ you have and/or want to spend.  My first thought was maybe an off-camera flash.  If you are interested in exploring macro, then maybe a set of extension tubes to go with the 50mm f/1.8 lens.  If you are doing a lot of landscapes, then how about a circular polarizer?  Tell us your photographic interests and then maybe you will get some more specific ideas.

WesternGuy


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 14, 2013)

Uh, whatever you are missing ?

- Flash
- Wide lens
- Macro lens
- Polarizer
- Neutral Density Filter
- Gradient Neutral Density Filter
- Variable Neutral Density Filter
- More effect filters
- Better Camera
- Better version of existing lenses
- ...

Nobody can know what you actually need. Some people are happy with a camera and a single prime lens.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> Uh, whatever you are missing ?
> 
> - Flash
> - Wide lens
> ...



Wow--now THAT is a good answer!!!! ANY one of those items could be, and I emphasize "*could be*", a spark, a catalyst, a jump-start, to advancing your photography.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nothing.  If you don't know what you need, then you don't need anything. Photography is expensive.  Only buy gear when you have identified a need for it.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 14, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Nothing. If you don't know what you need, then you don't need anything. Photography is expensive. Only buy gear when you have identified a need for it.



   ^
   |
   |

Ditto.  

As an amateur, I, like those before and after, tend to 'rush out' and buy this or that because someone says that I need it.  Maybe I did, maybe I didn't.  40+ years later, I still have a variety of little-used, if at all, 'stuff' in my bag.  Some of it I bought 'on the cheap side', and shortly thereafter realized my 'cheap' mistake and bought 'the good stuff' in its place. 

Let -need- be the driver of your photographic purchases...not "thought I'd try...".  As mentioned previously, photography can get quite expensive quickly.  But then, there's always ebay to unload our mis-steps.


----------



## pascal.media (Jan 14, 2013)

50mm f/1.8 + tripod + Canon 430 EX II flash = great portraits (if you're into that)


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 7, 2013)

Buy only what you need when you really know you need it and don't go cheap,it's the biggest mistake people make. By the way I would dump the 55-200 for a 70-200L the price is very good for that lens now.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Nothing.  If you don't know what you need, then you don't need anything. Photography is expensive.  Only buy gear when you have identified a need for it.



This.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2013)

pascal.media said:


> 50mm f/1.8 + tripod + Canon 430 EX II flash = great portraits (if you're into that)



get a sync cord to go with that if you go this route.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 7, 2013)

J_T said:


> What would be the next best thing to get to enhance my photographic options?



Get the Canon 5D Mark III and I promise you that will enhance your photography


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 7, 2013)

J_T said:


> I currently have the Canon Rebel T2i with the 18-55mm kit lens, 55-250mm lens and the 50mm f/1.8 prime lens.
> Also I have a tripod.
> 
> What would be the next best thing to get to enhance my photographic options?






goodguy said:


> J_T said:
> 
> 
> > What would be the next best thing to get to enhance my photographic options?
> ...



Get better lenses before a body like the 5D Mark III. Good glas is far mor important then the camera body. 

You cannot promise that buying a 5D Mark III will enhance one ones photography. That is like saying that buying an expensive oven will make then a good cook.


----------



## PagesPhotography (Feb 7, 2013)

My vote would be a flash, if that's something you think you need!

fill us in on what you like to photograph/where you want to go with it/what you want to improve on!


----------

